# Channel Master 4228



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Warren Electronics has Channel Master 4228, 8 bay UHF antennas on sale for $39.50. This is more that 10 bucks off the regular price. I ordered one myself, to replace a 10 year old RS VU-190.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

You better just hope the box isn't crushed. CM has a issue with the packaging of the 4228 and 4221. I was informed by a friend in Smithfield NC, the packaging on the 4228 was just changed. Great antenna but if towers are in opposite directions, you will need a rotor. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

Jeff McClellan said:


> You better just hope the box isn't crushed. CM has a issue with the packaging of the 4228 and 4221.


Well, if the unit is damaged I'll just refuse shipment and make Fed-Ex take it back.



Jeff McClellan said:


> Great antenna but if towers are in opposite directions, you will need a rotor. Let me know how it goes.


The beauty of this antenna is the ability to receive VHF-high, even out the back. I got UHF stations due east, and one VHF high due west, so I should be able to use the same orientation for all stations. There is one little watched CBS to the southwest, so if I want to watch it I can just go outside and manually rotate the mast from the ground. I'll post my findings once I get it installed and connected.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

VHF about 10 and above. I have installed alot of them. Try a little off axis for what you are trying to do. It can be picky, but if you find its sweet spot, it will purr.


----------



## 83dawg (Jul 11, 2005)

Gbranch,
How much did Warren Electronics charge you for shipping / handling (as they do not have any way to calculate this on their website)? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

It is based on a oversize box. Ground isn't to bad. 2-day will run about 36 bucks for most places. I would say around 20 for ground to just about anywhere in the US.


----------



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

Fed-Ex ground was about $16 to my zip here in Texas. Very resonable for the oversized box. No sales tax, so total was about $56. They estimated 3-4 working days for shipment, so I should receive it Tuesday or Wednesday of next week.

Outpost.com wanted $50, plus $12 for shipping, plus sales tax.


----------



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

Jeff McClellan said:


> VHF about 10 and above. I have installed alot of them. Try a little off axis for what you are trying to do. It can be picky, but if you find its sweet spot, it will purr.


The VHF I want is on channel 10, and is about 175º from all but one of the UHF stations.

KTBS-DT ABC 3.1 80° 46.6 28
KMSS-DT	FOX 33.1 81° 46.5 34
KSLA-DT CBS 12.1 81° 46.5 17
KLTV-DT ABC 7.1 256° 29.0 10
KPXJ-DT UPN 21.1 81º 46.6 21
KYTX-DT	CBS 19.1 199° 53.1	18

The problem child will be KYTX, but I can already get KSLA for CBS, so the only time that I ever want to watch KYTX is if they are showing a different NFL game than KSLA. If have my mast rigged so I can rotate it by hand from the ground.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

Check out these links:

http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ANTENNAS/cm4228.html

http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ANTENNAS/cm4228.html


----------



## nostar (Jun 22, 2003)

Jeff McClellan said:


> VHF about 10 and above. I have installed alot of them. Try a little off axis for what you are trying to do. It can be picky, but if you find its sweet spot, it will purr.


Jeff,

I have a CM4228 with a mast mounted winegard 25db(UHF) amp. I'm trying to receive a low power, 5500 watts, digital signal(28-1) from about 35 miles out. Most of the time the signal is marginal.

My question is, if I raised the antenna from it's 30ft level to say 50ft, would it improve my reception.

If I put a bunch of money in this project and it and it doesn't pan out I'm in big trouble with the wife. (WAF)


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

If there are any strong towers in the direction of that one station, height wont matter so much. You need a variable attenuator to filter them out. Of course 20 extra feet might bring even others in you don't know about. The problem with low power stations beyond 20 miles is, atmospheric conditions can change your reception by the hour. I would raise first, buy second.


----------



## nostar (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks for the info Jeff.

I'm going to try raising it up for now.


----------



## navychop (Jul 13, 2005)

So nostar, how did it work?


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

He is still climbing.


----------



## nostar (Jun 22, 2003)

I think the atmospheric conditions are changing in Northern Florida favoring my UHF reception and some of the trees have lost their leaves. 

Most days I able to receive this LP station.

In six months they should be full power and then it will no longer be a problem.


----------

